# Virtual Terminal Proteus 7.7 SP2



## lxlDeMolxl (Nov 17, 2011)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro, tengo el siguiente problema:
Tengo un circuito en el proteus que simula la comunicacion serial mediante un puerto COM, en el circuito armado se incluye el VIRTUAL TERMINAL, lo que pasa es que cuando inicio la simulación todo corre perfectamente, pero no aparece la ventana del VIRTUAL TERMINAL, como puedo visualizar esta ventana en la simulación?
Nota: El proteus que tengo, lo instale recientemente, tengo q*UE* instalar algun otro programa?
Espero su respuesta.
Saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 18, 2011)

lxlDeMolxl dijo:


> Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro, tengo el siguiente problema:
> Tengo un circuito en el proteus que simula la comunicacion serial mediante un puerto COM, en el circuito armado se incluye el VIRTUAL TERMINAL, lo que pasa es que cuando inicio la simulación todo corre perfectamente, pero no aparece la ventana del VIRTUAL TERMINAL, como puedo visualizar esta ventana en la simulación?
> Nota: El proteus que tengo, lo instale recientemente, tengo q instalar algun otro programa?
> Espero su respuesta.
> Saludos


 Tu proteus esta bien, lo que paso es que cuando se estubo en tiempo de simulación,
fue cerrada la ventana del virtual terminal y eso queda registrado en al archivo *.pwi que se crea durante la simulación.
Para volver a ver la ventana del virtual terminal, solo ve al menu Debug cuando estes en modo de simulación
y seleccionala, estara en la parte inferior del menú Debug.
PD. Esto es aplicable a los instrumentos de ventana de Proteus.


----------



## lxlDeMolxl (Nov 18, 2011)

Gracias por su respuesta!!


----------



## torkua (Jun 18, 2013)

gracias despues de  años, pero es que llevaba 2 horas dandole vueltas y la solucion estaba aqui


----------

